# OMG OMG OMG!!!  *Pics!!!*



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like we're getting another dog!!   There's an Airedale terrier mix pup on Petfinder, so I emailed the lady and she said we'd be able to adopt him!!!     He's in Connecticut though!!   We're in MD!  Road trip baybeee!!!!    

I'm really excited...and nervous.  Mainly I feel like I'm cheating on my dog Scooter, because I've had him since he was 8 weeks. He's 14.5 yrs now.  I felt like this last year when we got Elmer, our other dog.  I hope Scooter doesn't feel left out with the new pup!!  

But he's soooo cute!!!!    I think we might try to drive up to get him on Sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## goat lady (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup.  We have a 4 year old yorkie and just got another yorkie. We got her at 8 weeks old and she is now 14 weeks tomorrow.   It took some getting used to each other, but now they will lay in the same bed together. They chase each other around the house. Maggie Mae (new pup) has given some life to my old gal Reese Buttercup (4 year old yorkie).  My only concern is that the pup will pee in her crate. I have trained 4 other dogs the same way over the years and this is the 3rd time in all the years we have been married that we have had 2 dogs in the house. I have never come across one that pees in their crate.    So anyone out there with a suggestion I would appreciate it. She can't make it threw the night without going out and hubby does take her out. Other than when she is locked up she is doing her doggie business outside like a good girl. Yesterday I was out with the goats and chickens for an hour feeding and peed in her crate and I took her out before putting her in.  She goes back to the vet on the 18th and I thought I would talk to him about it. He said it would take a while to potty train, but this is new to me.    Congrats again on your new addition.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup!  I've never had an Airedale but I've known a few that were abolutely wonderful dogs. If I wasn't so stuck on herding breeds, I'd be tempted. . Hope he fits into your family well. 

And the yorkie pup peeing in the crate?  I've crate-trained a number of dogs and never had that problem. Is it possible her crate is too big? I know some pups WILL pee in the crate if they have a sleep area they can get outside of. I had best success using a crate just large enough for the dog to sleep in (which with very large breeds can mean several trade-ups LOL). If she's peeing in her actual sleeping area -- I think you are wise to ask the vet to rule out problems. Also, could she have been born/raised in a very small cage so that essentially she is used to doing her business where she sleeps?  That can be a problem with pet store pups and ones who have been raised similar to that?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, sounds like her crate might be too big.  Small dogs are notoriously hard to potty train.  Hopefully with some time and consistency she'll learn.  

Thanks everyone.  I'm so desperate to talk to hubby and of course he's not answering his phone!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

While you're in CT look me up!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> While you're in CT look me up!


Oh, you're the one in CT! I knew there was someone from here in CT but I couldn't remember who.    We'd be going to Collinsville.  How far from there are you?


----------



## glenolam (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the map 

You're going to the north western part of the state.  I'm about 2 hrs, maybe 1 1/2 hrs away on the north east side - I'm about in the middle of the triangle between Moosup, Windham and Jewett City where you see I-395 on the right.

If you feel like making a road trip even longer - let me know!  You can see the new calf!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Here's the map
> 
> You're going to the north western part of the state.  I'm about 2 hrs, maybe 1 1/2 hrs away on the north east side - I'm about in the middle of the triangle between Moosup, Windham and Jewett City where you see I-395 on the right.
> 
> If you feel like making a road trip even longer - let me know!  You can see the new calf!


Hmm...hubby isn't too thrilled about driving as far as we already are, so I don't think we'll extend our trip further, but if we do I'll let you know! It's about 5.5/6 hrs for us, and we want to go up and back in one day.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine's the same way...

Good luck on the day trip and getting your new dog!!


----------



## Offshoreally (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree to the fact that puppies are hard to handle but I really enjoy tantrums shown by my 9months old Labrador. He is so cute and adorable


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, things didn't quite come together for a trip up there this weekend, but we're going next Sunday!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on getting the new puppy!   Next Sunday will be here before you know it!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 19, 2010)

Here he is!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh is he CUTE!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 20, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!

You had a wonderful weekend for a drive too!  Hope you beeped my way!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------

